# Alloy Wheels



## mogbat (Jul 14, 2015)

I've had my Mk3 TT S-Line for a couple of months now and overall I'm very pleased. Apart from being really careful where I park it keeping the alloys scuff free is proving quite hard. I have the 20" silver and grey ones and I wish now I'd taken out the alloy insurance and not the body dent one as I've scuffed 2 already. Anyone else having issues keeping them un scuffed?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

mogbat said:


> I've had my Mk3 TT S-Line for a couple of months now and overall I'm very pleased. Apart from being really careful where I park it keeping the alloys scuff free is proving quite hard. I have the 20" silver and grey ones and I wish now I'd taken out the alloy insurance and not the body dent one as I've scuffed 2 already. Anyone else having issues keeping them un scuffed?


Sorry to hear this, I have only got 19" wheels and I have scuffed one of mine ..Gutted.. The dealership, I don't believe offer the alloy cover on mine as they are classed as a diamond cut alloy design.. :? Otherwise I would of definitely of taken the cover out... Not much help to you, but you are not alone and it is a pain in the a**e when you've done it, as you no doubt do your dandiest to try and prevent curbing your alloys.. I am in the midst of repairing my alloy myself as I felt I had nothing to loose and could save a few quid.. so far not a bad start to the repair..


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I am having the same problem, I had a Z4 before and not quite mastered parking with the TTS. I used ChipsAway for scratches in the past and they did a great job, I may get them to fix my alloys now that parking has improved! Has anyone used these guys for alloys. Is there anything special about repairing diamond cut alloys?


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

I used them a couple of times and they always did a great job.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ademanuele said:


> I am having the same problem, I had a Z4 before and not quite mastered parking with the TTS. I used ChipsAway for scratches in the past and they did a great job, I may get them to fix my alloys now that parking has improved! Has anyone used these guys for alloys. Is there anything special about repairing diamond cut alloys?


Diamond cut alloys have to be mounted on a CNC lathe so the face of the wheel can be machined to get the diamond cut finish.


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

autotherapy try these.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Scuffing new wheels unnecessarily is usually a sign of inadequate tyre rim protection.If this is happening frequently it might be an idea to change tyres for a stress free life as the oem ones arn't the best in this or any regard.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> Scuffing new wheels unnecessarily is usually a sign of poor driving...


Yes, I agree. 

I hadn't kerbed a wheel in about 10 years then managed to scuff quite badly the front passenger diamond cut wheel on my A3 S-Line. They do need to be repaired properly as mentioned by Matthaus if you want to have the polished finish and the cost is usually a bit more. I think you can only get them diamond cut once or twice tho.

I think you can also get them done without the diamond cut finish and they will just look like "normal" alloys. One of the repair places I phoned in Glasgow suggested I waited until I had kerbed all 4 wheels and then just get them repaired without the diamond cut finish!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Scuffing new wheels unnecessarily is usually a sign of poor driving...
> ...


 :lol:

Did you learn your lesson and then buy some new rubber per chance ?


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Out of interest are all the different mk3 alloy options diamond cut? Or is the diamond cut limited to the 19 and 20 alloys?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> :lol:
> 
> Did you learn your lesson and then buy some new rubber per chance ?


I was furious with myself... :evil: rushing to catch a train, parked too quickly, kerbed the wheel then missed the train! :lol:



Arbalest said:


> Out of interest are all the different mk3 alloy options diamond cut? Or is the diamond cut limited to the 19 and 20 alloys?


No, not all are diamond cut. The standard 19's on the S-line are diamond cut. Don't think the 20's are diamond cut...?


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

From a design perspective I would say that the alloys /tyre combos are almost not fit for purpose given that most of have to park by kerbs etc. The absence of a rim on the alloys may look great in the showroom but in the real world its a bit of a disaster. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Driving lessons?  
Another reason not to go for the 20s. :lol:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Perhaps replace with the 245's as per the MK2 Blacks?


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm hoping I got all my kerbing out of the way with my Mk2. I have the 20" wheels on the TTS and I usually try park where there isn't a kerb.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I think if you're just cautious and learn where the side of the car is compared to the kerb, hopefully things should be ok.

Don't think it matters if you have 18, 19 or 20's, they are all susceptible to kerbing.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, I've ordered a tts with 19 in rims, but signed up for the wheel insurance, discounted by the dealer. But Michelin pilot sport 3 tyres have extra thick rim shoulders


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

jryoung said:


> Well, I've ordered a tts with 19 in rims, but signed up for the wheel insurance, discounted by the dealer. But Michelin pilot sport 3 tyres have extra thick rim shoulders


I too elected to buy the alloy protection but being a careful driver to the extent of avoiding certain roads I do wonder whether I will need to use it. Kerbed my Mark 2 four times in 3 years despite being careful so there is still a chance that I might!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

jryoung said:


> Well, I've ordered a tts with 19 in rims, but signed up for the wheel insurance, discounted by the dealer. But Michelin pilot sport 3 tyres have extra thick rim shoulders


Not as good as Goodyear F1 assymetric 2 's though.These have one of the best wheel rim protectors around and are a better tyre to boot (pun intended)


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

The worst are those narrow car park entrances, damn it I won't be parking in there when my new car comes!


----------



## greyfox1 (Dec 12, 2010)

I didn't know silver and grey 20" wheels were available? Mine are all silver, can you post a pic of them please?


----------

